
Dealing with the Information Explosion - Readmore
http://ce.seekingalpha.com/article/29486
======
PindaxDotCom
I've this story floating around for a couple of weeks now about how the world
is going to run out of storage space. Am I the only one who finds this
supposed crisis to be a little hard to believe? When I run out of room on one
of my drives, I figure out what to delete. Usually old and unneccessary data
gets the boot. Is it so hard to believe that the world at large won't simply
do the same? Albeit on a grander scale. Even better, we may become more
efficient in what we decide to store in the first place, imagine that.

------
Readmore
I don't think that we're going to end up destroying ourselves with our excess
data but I think it makes a good case for centralized data storage. If you
could hold all of your personal data in one place you wouldn't have to copy it
to each computer, or email it to yourself every day or so. Just finding ways
to not have to copy everything all the time would solve any problem there may
be.

